# Austin, TX Support Group



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone in or near Austin, TX interested in joining a social anxiety support group?


----------



## bigcava1169 (Nov 5, 2005)

*sure*

Sure, just ell me where


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello bigcava1169,

I am interested in starting a social anxiety support group here in Austin. So far you are the only one who has shown any interest in being a part of this. I have suffered from social anxiety all my life and I'd like to get a group together that not only would offer support, but would also be a safe place to practice some social skills like carrying on conversations for example. What would you hope to get from a SAD group? 

I am so glad someone actually responded finally! I was beginning to think I was the only one in Austin with SAD.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm in Austin as well. I'm currently attending UT. I may be interested as well.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Ames105,

I am glad you responded. I would really like to get a support group started but I'll have to admit I'm kind of nervous about being the one responsible for getting it started. First, I have to figure out a place to have meetings. I could have them at my apartment eventually, but I think many people would be leery about going over to some stranger's place at first. I was thinking maybe about a reserving a room at a public library. I probably won't do that until enough people show interest in coming to a meeting. 

I was hoping to find a SAD support group already up and running, but they seem to be hard to find. If you are seriously interested, I will definitely start preparing to have a meeting. I was thinking it might help to put up fliers in different places to try to get more people involved. I am not sure where to display the fliers, so if you have any ideas, I'd like to know. 

I have started a SAD group before, in Kansas City, and it was somewhat successful. If anything, it was just nice to be around other people who completely understood my problem. 

What I really want out of a support group is to have others that will encourage me to do all the things that are necessary to get my SA to a manageable level. I can't seem to motivate myself very well. It might have something to do with the fact that I just moved here a few months ago, and having SA makes it difficult to meet people. So I basically spend alot of time sitting in my apartment feeling lonely while my husband's at work. It sucks, but it also feels safer than going out in public. I do, when I have to, but if it's left entirely up to me I tend to stay in. I guess what I need is to have others, in a supprotive way, expecting me to work on my SA. I need someone keeping track of what I do. If I know someone is expecting me to do something I will be more likely to do it because I'd be afraid of what they'd think of me if I didn't do it. I guess I'd be using my SA to motivate me to do what I need to in order to overcome it. Very strange. 

I also want to be able to practice different social skills with other SAers since they won't care if I mess up. I have had SA all my life and my conversational skills are lacking, so it is hard to make friends. I'd like to be able to practice conversing with other people. If I had a job interview coming up, it would be great to be able to have a mock interview with another SAer. 

Just to be around other people that understand what it is like to have SAD would lessen my sense of isolation. I am willing to take on the challenge of starting a support group if there is enough interest. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thank you. 

P.S. If you don't already have the book, "Dying of Embarrassment" by Markway, Carmin, Pollard, and Flynn, I strongly recommend it. Using the techniques in the book I was able to email a guy I didn't know very well to ask him to have coffee with me. This is something I never would have dreamed of doing on my own. I am now married to this guy. When you find the courage to take risks in spite of your fears, wonderful things can happen in your life. This book actually convinced me that I would be able to handle it even if the guy had rejected me. Now, I just need to be more consistent about practicing the techniques in the book. If you don't stick with it you tend to slide back a little. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cicada- Well, I live near UT and I could put up some fliers there. The only reason I said maybe in my previous post is because my school might have a SA support/therapy group next semester, but I'm not sure on the details of that. So I was thinking if that didn't turn out well, then there are still others I could go to. Like I said, I'm a bit fuzzy on the details so I'm not sure if just anyone can attend the sessions or just UT students. 

I'm going to be honest here and I probably should have thought of this before I responded. I've never really met anyone from the net so in that regard, I'm a bit hesitant about just jumping in, and please don't be offended, it's just something that I've always been really paranoid about. Like I said, I probably should have thought of this before responding and for that I'm sorry. I am still interested but I think it's going to talk me awhile before I finally feel comfortable. Maybe if I'm able to talk to you more on the board and just get to know you a little more I'll feel a bit more comfortable.

I would like to give you props though for starting a group, I think that's great.


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

> What I really want out of a support group is to have others that will encourage me to do all the things that are necessary to get my SA to a manageable level. I can't seem to motivate myself very well. It might have something to do with the fact that I just moved here a few months ago, and having SA makes it difficult to meet people. So I basically spend alot of time sitting in my apartment feeling lonely while my husband's at work. It sucks, but it also feels safer than going out in public. I do, when I have to, but if it's left entirely up to me I tend to stay in. I guess what I need is to have others, in a supprotive way, expecting me to work on my SA. I need someone keeping track of what I do. If I know someone is expecting me to do something I will be more likely to do it because I'd be afraid of what they'd think of me if I didn't do it. I guess I'd be using my SA to motivate me to do what I need to in order to overcome it. Very strange.


I completely understand that and I feel the same way. And I don't find that strange at all. That's one of the main reasons why I think the only way for me to get help is to find a support/therapy group to help me along because then I know that they understand what I'm going through and in that regard, might be more helpful then just sitting down and talking to a therapist or going to one of my friends, none of which have SA.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Ames105,

I probably won't try to set up meeting until there are about 3-4 people that would like to attend. It's just nice knowing there is someone else in this city that knows what I'm going through. I wish you luck.


----------



## wallstreet78 (Mar 6, 2009)

hello,

I just came through these messages when searching for SA CBT support groups in Austin.
I am interested in joining a small grop of 4-5. If anyone is interested please message me.

thanks


----------



## dejablue (Jan 24, 2010)

I think someone mentioned the Meetup group on another thread. I've been to that group and it's very supportive. 

I also wanted to mention that I know of a counselor in Austin who specializes in SA. I don't know if she would want me to post her name, but if anyone is interested, PM me.


----------

